#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέο κτήριο ΟΑΣΠ-ΙΤΣΑΚ στη Θεσσαλονίκη

## Xάρης

Σήμερα, Δευτέρα, 28.11.2011 στις 10:30π.μ., ο υφυπουργός Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων Γιάννης Μαγκριώτης θα επισκεφθεί το εργοτάξιο ανέγερσης των νέων ιδιόκτητων κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων του Οργανισμού Αντισεισμικού Σχεδιασμού και Προστασίας (ΟΑΣΠ) και του Ινστιτούτου Τεχνικής Σεισμολογίας και Αντισεισμικών Κατασκευών (ΙΤΣΑΚ), στην *περιοχή Ελαιώνες της Πυλαίας Θεσσαλονίκη*. 

Το έργο είναι συνολικού προϋπολογισμού 3.500.000 ευρώ και χρηματοδοτείται εξ ολοκλήρου από Ευρωπαϊκούς πόρους (ΕΣΠΑ - επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα Μακεδονίας-Θράκης 2007-2013). 

Η κατασκευή του νέου κτιρίου αποτελεί σημαντικό βήμα στην ανάπτυξη ερευνητικών συνεργασιών και επιστημονικών δραστηριοτήτων σε διεθνές επίπεδο.

Επισημαίνεται ότι στις εργαστηριακές εγκαταστάσεις, προβλέπεται να λειτουργήσει *ειδικός εργαστηριακός εξοπλισμός*, θα διεξάγεται εξειδικευμένη έρευνα στους Τομείς των Αντισεισμικών Κατασκευών, Εδαφοδυναμικής και Τεχνικής Σεισμολογίας, ενώ το αναβαθμισμένο και άρτια εξοπλισμένο εργαστήριο θα βοηθήσει καθοριστικά στην οργάνωση και επέκταση – λειτουργία του Εθνικού δικτύου Επιταχυνσιογράφων που είναι εγκατεστημένο σε ολόκληρη την Ελληνική Επικράτεια και αποτελεί υπόδειγμα λειτουργίας παρόμοιων δικτύων σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

*Πηγή:* Newsletter TEE

----------

